# prince of persia.the two thrones problem.please help.



## quan chi (Oct 20, 2007)

greetings guys.well i have a problem regarding popt2t.
the game started well and also ran well initially.but after sometime when i made frequent escapes or pauses in the game to access the options menu.the game freezed.
and after that when i restarted the system again.and clicked it. it prompted do you want to run it in the safe mode.i chose no.and started again.but this time the game freezed when the option appeared.do you want to retry or exit.
i am running it using intel 915gma.
please help.


----------



## Manoj (Oct 25, 2007)

u should have clicked yes instead of no......................tell me more abt RAM, Graphic Card....


----------



## latino_ansari (Oct 25, 2007)

ur onboard graphics  is not capable enough... So its better u run it in safe mode...

The other option is add a gfx graphics card in ur comp...


----------



## abhijeetfalcons (Nov 14, 2008)

*Help please*

he friends i dono why but i am not able to run the game on ma machine... on the configuration screen its sayws..all the drivers and requrirement satisfies.. but the game doesnt load... it.. gives an option for safe mode after that nothing happens.. culd you people help me ...Thanks..
RAm- 256
CPU - Intel P4
Directx - 10
Graphic card - Intel 82915G/GV/910Gl Express Chipset Family
Video Memory 128 MB

Abhijeet....


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 15, 2008)

@abhijeetfalcons:





> Directx - 10


Well your igp is definitely not DX10 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif.
You might be running out of memory as the Win XP(assuming you are using that) requires at least 256 MB to run smoothly.
Try reading the readme that came with the game for minimum system requirements.
Get a GB Ram stick memory is real cheap these days.


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2008)

256 mb ram and 128mb video memory is not sufficient to run this game. But if it starts any way just decrease all the  settings to minimum.

It will cause problems remember this. either you wont get the colors right or the game will slow down remarkably even at lowest settings. Its better to increase RAM. And you must be having ddr1 ram so you can't upgrade it too. so go for a new system.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 16, 2008)

@toofan.is.back:





> ddr1 ram so you can't upgrade it too


AFAIK DDR 1 is still available but might be raltively expensive than ddr2 but increasing ram is better than buying a new system but if he wants to play more and newer games then it is another story.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 17, 2008)

some suggetions ....minimize all settings to min possible.....have some patience...the game will take time to come out of the menus and all ...don't keep clicking during this time.....last try using 3d analyzer sofeware (freeware) to emulate some graphics card...that should run the game ..at min with all frills off...


----------



## fareed991 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Probrince of persia.the two thrones help needed.*

Hey people...I am a POP-2Tr gamer for now...  I have 1gb-Ram on P4(Duo-core)+NVIDIA 6600, still the game lags when i use keys it takes time to perform...Mostly when u need to "speed kill" those monsters u get ditched each time...Once it automatically got itself started in safe mode---and all was so smooth like real cheese on lips...Please suggest anything or least tell how to open it in safe mode......


----------

